
Warren Buffett is now the largest owner of 2 of the world's biggest banks - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/warren-buffett-bank-of-america-wells-fargo-largest-shareholder-stake-2017-6
======
Redoubtable
Ah the faulty algorithm.

